
Bezos divorce finalized, with Jeff Bezos keeping 75% of Amazon shares - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bezos-divorce-1.5084640
======
judge2020
Already discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19574827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19574827)

